# ancient instruments that are rare in classical



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay were am i heading whit this well i like the '' exotism'' of ancient instruments
to name a fews the bowed psaltery but this you already know, than thanks to a TC
menber here i learn about the theorbos somesort of big lute it sounded quite nice.

What are your favorite ancient instrument in classical music?

Can someone tell me about strange unusual instrument still use today on rare occasion
by pro that understand them.i no my questions are odd and i could be more specific
but you know what im talking about instrumentation...

What ''olde'' instrument you worship you love there sound, any musician around here
can answer this?

Hoping this query was Worth of interrest . your pal :tiphat: deprofundis


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like this instrument a lot:






Some people say it's not really an ancestor to the clarinet. But, it does have single reed, a ligature, and overtone series built on 12ths just as the modern day clarinet is.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Cornets are cool. They look like oboes with trumpet mouthpieces. They sound like a trumpet with a head cold, but they work well with voices because they don't overpower them.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The water organ is rarely used.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

The glass harmonica went in style and then out of style, but not before Mozart and Beethoven wrote a few pieces for it. Check this out:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*The Serpent*

The serpent: http://www.serpentwebsite.com/

I know of two movie sound tracks that use the serpent: Bernard Hermann's _Journey to the Center of the Earth_ and Jerry Goldsmith's _Alien_.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay that's not ancient (glass harmonica), and neither is this, but I'm sharing anyway: the octobass. Built in 1850 so not that old but very rare:


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay to atone for posting not so ancient instruments, here is the transverse flute. I love the sound of this instrument and it was used extensively in the Renaissance and Baroque era:


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

It is said that Bach composed his famous suites for this rare instrument: the violoncelo da spalla


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The Crumhorn .... which despite its name is a double reed instrument






[Also the name for some organ stops in addition to our esteemed TC administrator  ]


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The chalemeau was used quite often in the Baroque. Sounded like a modern clarinet. Lovely, as was the music written for it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I like this instrument a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ArtMusic said:


> The chalemeau was used quite often in the Baroque. Sounded like a modern clarinet. Lovely, as was the music written for it.


Those sound far nicer than most clarinets to me. Less shrill. I like them.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I first heard the regal in a song from the 70s progressive rock group Gentle Giant, but it's a Renaissance instrument. It's the weird reedy sounding thing in this video. Skip over to 1:22 to hear it most clearly if you have an aversion to non-classical vocals.






And it looks like this:


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Ocarina is quite interesting wind instrument. It was used in some renaissance compositions. That's generally all I know.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocarina


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

the ancient lyre

a very interesting instrument, especially the 17-string one.

it is played today some times


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

Shepard Fairey said:


> Ocarina is quite interesting wind instrument. It was used in some renaissance compositions. That's generally all I know.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocarina


Ligeti's Violin Concerto is scored for four ocarinas (ocarini?)


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Autocrat said:


> Ligeti's Violin Concerto is scored for four ocarinas (ocarini?)


Yes that's true, I've checked now. Didn't know before.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

clara s said:


> the ancient lyre
> 
> a very interesting instrument, especially the 17-string one.
> 
> ...


I like Michael Levy's music for lyre. This is the only album for lyre I have.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

So glad to see Jacques-Martin Hotteterre listed here, what lovely music this man made.

I always get visions of over-dressed ladies and gentlemen stepping it out on the dance floor when listening to Hotteterre.

Some lovely pieces for Musette (mini bagpipes) -














Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

tortkis said:


> I like Michael Levy's music for lyre. This is the only album for lyre I have.


Michael Levy is quite significant composer and performer in ancient lyre

but listen also to these


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

I notice that in Mark Elder's recording of Elgar's 'Apostles' a genuine shofar is used.


----------

